# Alfa Romeo 8C Competitzione



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I really spent some time scenic'ing a part of my track to get it just how I wanted it... hilly, green, gray track surface, white striping. 

I then built a custom I've been wanting to do for a while - Alfa 8C. 

I struggled to get the right gloss on the paint - at first it looked really bad. 

Then decals were a huge challenge.

Then getting the body to sit right - low and level.

Chassis is SG+

I really tried to get a lot of detail in the headlights.

I couldn't get a lot of the techniques you guys have mastered to work for me, so I used some of my own. 

Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the results.

It's my first attempt, so it's kinda crude.

Hope you like it!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Frickin AWESOME!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dang Rolls, it almost looks real!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:woohoo: What a great job!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Rolls said:


> I couldn't get a lot of the techniques you guys have mastered to work for me, so I used some of my own.


So true... the techniques you guys have mastered require something I didn't have on hand - talent. "My techniques" involved Photoshop Express, a press photo from Alfa, and an iPhone pic of one of my real SG+ cars head-on and on the Tomy track, to get the pickup shoes and the rails & slot.



Rolls said:


> Hope you like it!


Above is also true! 

Plus it was kinda fun to make. I love that car and I love SG+ chassis!!

The photo is linked to the full-size pic, where you can see even more clearly that my Photoshop skills are, shall we say, beginner level. 

Just for yucks! Still, I like looking at it and hope some of y'all do, too.

Rolls


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Rolls said:


> So true... the techniques you guys have mastered require something I didn't have on hand - talent. "My techniques" involved Photoshop Express, a press photo from Alfa, and an iPhone pic of one of my real SG+ cars head-on and on the Tomy track, to get the pickup shoes and the rails & slot.


 
Fake....I Knew it!!!


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Might be fake, but your heart is in the right place! That is one righteous car!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bring it on. Looks sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That is a cool picture!!! Would make a great poster for framing, to hang on the wall...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm with Hilltop! I'd hang that on my wall. Very cool pic! How about a SG+ powered muscle car???


----------



## 706hemi (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, i'm afraid not as good as Rolls on the detail work but i got it on an SG! Detail work was a pain to paint and the car nearly got launched on numerous occasions!!! Thanks Rolls for the idea!














































Happy Christmas to all from the boyz at the Hemi shop

Take it easy,

Tony


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET CAR!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice Tony. Slick, fast looking car!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

One Sweet Red Alfa Romeo!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That looks AWESOME, Tony! Wow. I haven't seen any 1/64 capture the amazing curves of the 8C like yours does. Sweet!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ooooooooooooooooooh so Nice!!*

Tony,

Your Red Alfa Romeo would look right at home in a 1/64 scale High End Show Room!!

Bob...This is One Red Hot Mama of a slot car...zilla


----------

